# Which One of These Things Is Not Like The Other...



## Phil Elmore (Jul 12, 2004)

One of these guys is a famous JKD/Kali instructor.  Another of these guys is me.  Two of these guys are named Kevin, neither of whom is me.  Hee hee.


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 12, 2004)

Sharp Phil said:
			
		

> One of these guys is a famous JKD/Kali instructor.  Another of these guys is me.  Two of these guys are named Kevin, neither of whom is me.  Hee hee.



Unfortunatily, I am not that familiar with the JKD Kali crowd...

So..Phil, your more famous to me then the 2 Kevins!  :uhyeah:


----------

